# Remembering Dayo Corley



## itsallaboutattitude (Aug 11, 2019)

This is someone I knew in real life. I used to be really close with one of her best friends. Not so much since Dayo’s death.

Things missing from the article. She had MS or Lupus. She couldn’t raise her arms over her head and had difficulty walking.

He could see the car (where he had killed her) from his apartment where he lived with his new woman.

Prior to killing her, he had gained access to her apartment and tampered with the stove (cut the gas line).  Her daughter almost tried light the stove. But after smelling gas, asked Dayo to check it out. She was able to move the stove and saw the line was cut. She didn’t believe she could prove it was him. So she didn’t report it to the cops. She did change her locks and told her apartment complex that he was not to be given access to her home.  It wasn’t just verbal or phone call harassing.

More at the link.

https://qns.com/story/2019/03/13/ja...-his-ex-girlfriend-nearly-three-years-ago-da/

I’m only posting this now as I can do so without bawling.  I miss her. She was super nice. A really good friend to have.


----------



## LostInAdream (Aug 11, 2019)

Omg. My mother knew her as well as was close with a few of her friends. Such a sad story and my heart breaks for her kids and mother.


----------

